# Garneau Carbon Bibs - gone through 3 pairs in 2 seasons - normal?



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

Like the title says - I have gone through 3 pairs in 2 seasons.
A little more info:
I hand wash after every ride and let them drip dry.

1st issue was last year aprox 2 months after purchase - one of them came apart at the seam.
They were promptly replaced by garneau.
2nd issue - the replacement pair developed a run in the material - they are being replaced as well.
So those 2 have not even done a complete season.
The I noticed that my original pair has a run right where I sit - down to the chamois.

Anyone experience this?
is this considered normal wear and tear. I don't expect them to last forever - but would hope for more thanI have gotten out of them.

Other than that - I love the fit and feel - but the Chamois feels lacking in my original pair as well - maybe has weakened over time?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

No, I wouldn't consider that normal wear and tear.

What's been normal wear and tear in my experience is after 3500 miles or so (guessing but around that) they just kind of lose it. Not ripped or any visible problems, just that the spendex kind of loses it's stretch/compression power and things get sloppy and they get uncomfortable.


----------



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback Jay. Seemed premature to me - time to hop around for another brand.
On another note - I bought a pair of Biemme bibs @ the GFNY and love the feel and fit.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

I thought the chamois (airgel) in all of my LG bibs felt like it was going south, so I called LG to ask if I had washed them wrong. LG said send them in for inspection, and they replaced all 4 pair. Not really an answer, but I think I could tell mine were going away. Still surprised they warranteed them.


----------

